#ubuntu-tablet 2012-04-07
<Eximius> Hmm
<Eximius> Soyeah
<Eximius> Does anyone have a tablet to recommend
<Eximius> I'm thinking of buying one
<Eximius> and currently i'm stuck between wacom bamboo and intous5 S
